# Bay fishing



## Blackbelt (Dec 21, 2004)

Interested in fishing Galveston, from Texas City to San Luis Pass.
I have 22' boat with trolling motor, power pole and 200 Evinrude.
Let me know if interested.


----------



## Fish Lips (Jul 31, 2012)

I would be interested going with you, I’m retired and available during the week.
I live near 146 and Dickinson Bayou


----------

